# Significant Other



## graybass (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey Guys I started a similar thread over at PM Thought we could use one here. I know most of you meat heads have wife's/Girl Friends that work out. Some harder then we do LOL
For years I've always had a GF that trained with me.
See if I can post this right. Last time was not sized correctly.
BTW She's over 40!!!!! We do normal bodybuilding split.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 19, 2019)

Lovely lady you have there!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nyoco (Nov 20, 2019)

Hot!! Thanks for sharing graybass.


----------



## Victory (Nov 21, 2019)

She is beautiful.


----------



## graybass (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks guys,
She gets a lot harder for figure comps.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 26, 2019)

Holy cow brother! She is AMAZING!


----------



## Viking (Nov 26, 2019)

Amazing. Any pics of her competing?


----------



## graybass (Nov 30, 2019)

Here's one. Still learning how to pose. Girls always have trouble with anything with a lat spread.


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 14, 2019)

amazing!


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 28, 2019)

Impressive


----------



## BOWTECH (Dec 28, 2019)

Very impressive GB.  Very nice sir.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 28, 2019)

She has a very nice upper back. When she learns to pose it will look even more impressive.


----------



## graybass (Dec 31, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> She has a very nice upper back. When she learns to pose it will look even more impressive.



She actually has great lats! That's the improved version lol. She used to pull them back actually making them thinner LOL. Think I have a good lat spread shot some where.


----------



## K1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Sexy lady man...Good score!


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 3, 2020)

graybass said:


> She actually has great lats! That's the improved version lol. She used to pull them back actually making them thinner LOL. Think I have a good lat spread shot some where.



She looks great and has tremendous potential. Tell her to keep it up!


----------



## Loganx50 (Mar 10, 2020)

graybass said:


> Hey Guys I started a similar thread over at PM Thought we could use one here. I know most of you meat heads have wife's/Girl Friends that work out. Some harder then we do LOL
> For years I've always had a GF that trained with me.
> See if I can post this right. Last time was not sized correctly.
> BTW She's over 40!!!!! We do normal bodybuilding split.



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Great physique


----------

